

Are We Over-Caffeinated? - mojoe
http://www.coloradanmagazine.org/2014/07/01/caffeinated/

======
mojoe
The infographic at the bottom that contains milligram amounts of caffeine in
popular beverages is interesting.

Also, I didn't know that humans have been manufacturing synthetic caffeine
since 1945. That's much longer than I would have guessed.

